# Ce ca pronume relativ



## jazyk

E comun a utiliza ce în locul de care, pronumele relativ pe care eu l-aş folosit în acest paragraf? Dacă răspunsul este afirmativ, ce se poate numai folosi ca subiect sau şi se poate utiliza ca obiect? 



> Arhiepiscopul Chrysostomos a afirmat că Biserica va construi o uzină ce va produce panouri foto-voltaice pentru a captura energia soarelui.



Mersi pentru răspunsurile voastre.

Jazyk


----------



## parakseno

Pronumele relativ "ce" înlocuieşte de regulă nume de obiecte, dar poate înlocui şi nume de persoane (când este echivalent cu pronumele relativ "care"). 

eg:
Nu ne-a spus cu *ce* merge. - în acest caz "care" nu este echivalent cu "ce".
S-a construit o uzină *care* / *ce* va produce...
Nu le cunosc pe fetele *care* / *ce* au venit.

Pronumele "ce" este indeclinabil. Poate să aibă şi funcţia de complement (dacă la asta te referi când spui "obiect"):
Nu ştiu ce citeşte. - complement direct


----------



## jazyk

Mulţumesc, Parakseno.


> Pronumele "ce" este indeclinabil. Poate să aibe şi funcţia de complement (dacă la asta te referi când spui "obiect"):
> Nu ştiu ce citeşte. - complement direct


Mă referiam la fraze ca:
Acest este băietul ce am văzut ieri.

În care ce este obiectul verbului următor: a vedea. Nu cred că acest tip de fraze să fie posibil. Eu nu le am văzut niciodată şi o să le folosesc numai dacă o să-mi spun că sunt acceptabile.

Jazyk


----------



## parakseno

jazyk said:


> Mă referiam la fraze ca:
> Acesta este băietul ce l-am văzut ieri.
> 
> În care ce este obiectul verbului următor: a vedea. Nu cred că acest tip de fraze să fie posibil. Eu nu le am văzut niciodată şi o să le folosesc numai dacă o să-mi spu*i* că sunt acceptabile.
> 
> Jazyk



"Acesta/ Ăsta este băietul ce l-am văzut ieri" sounds quite... strange. It is possible, I've even heard this kind of sentences but it's rather regional (by the way, the literary form is "băiat"; "băiet" is mainly used in Moldova). In such a case (where a preposition is needed and the pronoun substitutes a person) I'd go for "care"; in our case:

Acesta este băiatul pe care l-am văzut ieri.

I had a look in a grammar book and it says that "ce" can be a direct object in the Accusative, without prepositions. So in this case you'd better go for "(pe) care".


----------



## jazyk

Mulţumesc foarte mult, Parakseno. Mi-ai dat o enormă mână de ajutor.

Jazyk


----------



## Bluey

Razele solare mai bine sunt _captate _decit capturate (chiar daca sunt pe lista Alternative Energy Most Wanted ), referitor la fraza cu arhiepiscopul.


----------



## Mallarme

parakseno said:


> Pronumele relativ "ce" înlocuieşte de regulă nume de obiecte, dar poate înlocui şi nume de persoane (când este echivalent cu pronumele relativ "care").
> 
> eg:
> Nu ne-a spus cu *ce* merge. - *în acest caz "care" nu este echivalent cu "ce".*



Nu?  Atunci ce înseamnă "Nu ne-a spus cu care merge?" adică ce este diferenţa?

Mersi!


----------



## Mallarme

jazyk said:


> E comun a utiliza ce în locul de care, pronumele relativ pe care eu l-aş folosit în acest paragraf? Dacă răspunsul este afirmativ, ce se poate numai folosi ca subiect sau şi se poate utiliza ca obiect?




Cineva mi-a spus (un român) că "ce" se foloseşte în mod literar ca "pe care".  Iată un exemplu:



> Semăna în totul cu o femeie pe jumătate goală, pe care o văzusem cândva pe o carte poştală pornografică *ce *mi-o arătase un covrigar la grădină.


Şi o dată am citit într-un comentariu al unui blog cineva se plânge că autorul blogului foloseşte prea mult "ce" în loc de "pe care" 

[I don't know if that last sentence is correct...  I wanted to say: "And once I read in a blog comment someone complaining that the author of the blog used *ce *instead of *pe care* too much."]


----------



## Bluey

Într-adevăr "ce" este literar, in limba vorbită rar auzi "Emisiunea ce am văzut-o" decât dacă se obişnuieşte în regiune să se vorbească astfel.
Dar "pe care" e varianta modernă, corectă (puţin uzitată, înlocuită din ce în ce mai des cu "care" din păcate").
În discursul cotidian, "ce" este evitat, căzând puţin în desuet sau rizibil, aşa că aparţine domeniului literar, într-adevăr (şi nici nu sună bine în vocabularul actual să zici "Motorul ăla mişto ce l-am văzut prinde 100 în 9 secunde"...).


----------



## Trisia

Bluey said:


> şi nici nu sună bine în vocabularul actual să zici "Motorul ăla mişto ce l-am văzut prinde 100 în 9 secunde"...).



Mda, într-adevăr, auzi mai des: Motorul ăla *care *l-am văzut...

Please please please don't ever say that.

Motorul *pe care* l-am văzut.


----------



## parakseno

Mallarme said:


> Nu?  Atunci ce înseamnă "Nu ne-a spus cu care merge?" adică ce este diferenţa?



"Nu ne-a spus cu care merge" - implies the idea of a decision taken after considering some options; roughly, "He didn't tell us which one he was going to travel with".
For instance there are trains leaving in the same direction at several hours. 
"Cu care Hope these mumblings are understandable." target="WRdict"> mergi?" - "Which one [which train] will you take?"
"Cu expresul de două." - "The 2 o'clock express."

"Nu ne-a spus cu ce merge" - "He didn't tell us what he was going to travel with". He might travel by car, by train...
Considering the above dialog, the equivalent with "ce"
"Cu ce tren mergi?" - "Which train will you take?".
"Cu expresul de două".
In this case "tren" is needed as without it, the question becomes more general ("Cu ce mergi?" - "What means of transport will you take?")

Hope these mumblings are understandable.


----------



## Mallarme

Da, parakseno, m-am prins! Explicaţia ta e tare. 

Şi restul discuţiei e foarte interesant. Nu ştiam că se începe folosi "care" în loc de "pe care" la oral.


----------



## Bluey

Asculta doar pseudo-discursurile politice (slanderous acts more like it) si vei vedea ca foarte rar subiectul acţiunii îşi preia locul.
"Cartea care am cumpărat-o, acuzaţiile care le-am adus"... dureros.
"Pe care" devine o raritate, un indiciu al unui oarecare elitism lingvistic. (Practic dacă vorbeşti corect, eşti considerat preţios şi îngâmfat, lucru *care *îl fac foarte des ).


----------



## Trisia

jazyk said:


> Arhiepiscopul Chrysostomos a afirmat că Biserica va construi o uzină ce va produce panouri foto-voltaice pentru a captura energia soarelui.



Cred că discuţia a deviat puţin. Să ne întoarcem la arhiepiscopul Hrisostom al doilea si panourile solare construite de Biserică... 

Context: ştirile BBC - nu e un text literar, aşa că permiteţi-mi să optez pentru "care".

Off-topic - ignoranţa unora nu are limite. Eu când am văzut Chrysostomos m-am gândit că Sf. Ioan Gură-de-Aur a zis asta, şi mă întrebam de unde ştia de sursele alternative de energie...


----------

